# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  طقوس غريبة في رمضان

## إن الله يراك

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


طقوس احتفالات رمضان في العالم الإسلامي


لكل دولة إسلامية طقوسها الخاصة في شهر رمضان المبارك‏.‏ ومن بين هذه الطقوس عدد كبير من الأشياء التي تتميز بها كل دولة عن أخري‏,‏ بعضها طريف وبعضها طبيعي‏,‏ وإن كان الأمر في النهاية يندرج في إطار الاحتفال بالشهر الفضيل‏..‏ كل بطريقته‏:‏

ففي سريلانكا‏:‏

يمنع خلال شهر رمضان عقد أي زواج إسلامي‏,‏ إذ تتم الزيجات عادة قبل حلول الشهر أو بعد انتهائه‏,‏ كما تلجأ وزارة التعليم إلي وقف الدراسة في المدارس الخاصة بالمسلمين خلال شهر رمضان‏,‏ بينما تنشط المدارس الإسلامية ومدارس تحفيظ القرآن الكريم وتفسيره خلال الشهر‏.‏

إندونيسيا

كدولة تتكون من عدد ضخم من الجزر يزيد علي ثلاثة آلاف جزيرة‏,‏ فمن نعم رمضان علي هذه البلاد أنه وحد تقاليد هذه الجزر في هذا الشهر‏,‏ فالعادات تختلف من جزيرة إلي أخري‏,‏ ولكن أبرز مظاهر الاحتفال المميزة هي أن الإندونيسيين يستقبلون الشهر بنحر الذبائح ابتهاجا بقدومه‏,‏ كما تغلق المدارس أبوابها‏,‏ وتفتح المساجد لقراءة القرآن الكريم‏.‏

أما في قازاقستان
فيحظر بيع الخمور وكافة أنواع المواد المسكرة خلال شهر رمضان المبارك احتراما للشهر الفضيل ولمشاعر المسلمين الصائمين‏.‏ ولشهر رمضان في ماليزيا مذاق خاص جدا‏,‏ فالشعب الماليزي شعب شديد التدين ويهتم بالعبادات الدينية اهتماما كبيرا‏,‏ ولهذا‏,‏ يتوافد آلاف المتطوعين قبل بداية شهر الصيام علي المساجد لإعداد أطباق‏'‏ شوربة الأرز‏',‏ وهو الطبق المفضل لدي الصائمين‏,‏ والتي تقدم مجانا مع التمور‏,‏ كما تقدم الإذاعات برامج متميزة عن العبادات والشعائر والمنتديات الدينية والندوات‏,‏ وترصد الدولة جوائز قيمة يقوم رئيس الوزارء بتوزيعها بنفسه‏.‏ومن أكبر الآثام التي يعاقب عليها العرف والقانون في تنزانيا خلال شهر رمضان أن يتناول المسلم الطعام نهارا في الشوارع والطرقات‏,‏ حيث تغلق جميع المطاعم أبوابها خلال ساعات النهار‏,‏ ولا تفتح إلا قرب صلاة المغرب‏.‏

ومن العناصر الغذائية الرئيسية التي تتواجد علي المائدة التنزانية في رمضان التمر والماء المذاب فيه السكر وفنجان القهوة وطبق الأرز والأسماك والخضراوات‏.‏

أما عن عادات المسلمين في الفلبين‏,‏ فأهمها الإكثار من الزيارات بين الأهل والأصدقاء في رمضان‏,‏ ومن أبرز الطقوس المميزة أن يرتدي الأطفال بعد انتهاء الإفطار ثيابا مزركشة وهم يحملون في أيديهم أنوارا تشبه فوانيس رمضان ويبدأون في ترديد الأغاني التقليدية‏,‏ قبل أن يتجمعوا في شكل فرق يذهب كل فريق منهم إلي أقرب مسجد لاستقبال المصلين بالأغاني والأناشيد الدينية‏,‏ ويظلون علي هذا الحال حتي موعد السحور‏,‏ فيقومون هم أنفسهم بإيقاظ الأهالي من نومهم لتناول السحور‏.‏ ومثل الفلبين‏,‏ فإن المسلمين في ليبيريا يعرفون أيضا فانوس رمضان‏,‏ إذ يصنعونه من الأخشاب‏,‏ كما يعرفون‏'‏ المسحراتي‏'‏ ويطلقون عليه هناك‏'‏ بابالي‏',‏ ويبدأ هذا الـ‏'‏بابالي‏'‏ مسيرته في الشوارع قبل آذان الفجر بثلاث ساعات ويحرص خلالها علي المناداة علي أهل كل منطقة بالإسم‏.‏


لله في خلقه شؤون :SnipeR (9):  :Eh S(17):

----------


## إن الله يراك

احم احم وبالأردن شووووو رأيكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

عادات حلوة ويا ريت كل واحد يعتز بعاداته حتى يكون إله خصوصية فيها 

يسلمو لإطلاعنا عليها 

الله يبارك فيك

----------


## إن الله يراك

شكرا اخي العقيق الاحمر الله يسعدك

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

انا انثى ومش ذكر  :Smile:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

رائعه عاداتهم .. تنبثق من عاداتنا الاسلاميه ..

اشكرك

----------


## (dodo)

عادات حلوة واحنا كمان عنا بالاردن  بسكرو المدارس طبعا لانو رمضان بييجي بالعطلة اصلا 
شكرا

----------


## الوسادة

*يالله كيف سبحان الله بتحسي انه رمضان عندهم احسن من البلاد العربية بمليون مرة كله حب بس انا عجبتني سيريلانكا صح هاد الحكي مو موجود بالإسلام انهم يمنعوا الزواج بس و الله معهم حق 

بس عنا بالأردن كمان ناااااااااادرا ما تشوفي حفلات زواج 

اما بالنسبة لسؤالك الأخير فبألأردن احلى عادة هي القطايف بعد صلاةالتراويح يا سلاااااااام و زيارة العقارب قصدي الأقارب ههههه بس مو بعزومة لأني شخصيا بكره العزايم لأنه الناس حولتها ل ( سده بردة ) و كمان بحب زيارات الليل وو خصوصي ازا كانوا ناس بتحبيهم 
يا عمي رمضان غير
ده يجنن*

----------


## إن الله يراك

> انا انثى ومش ذكر


 اسفة يا احلى بنووووووووته :Eh S:

----------


## إن الله يراك

> رائعه عاداتهم .. تنبثق من عاداتنا الاسلاميه ..
> 
> اشكرك


لا شكر على واجب حبيبتي :Bl (11):

----------


## إن الله يراك

> عادات حلوة واحنا كمان عنا بالاردن  بسكرو المدارس طبعا لانو رمضان بييجي بالعطلة اصلا 
> شكرا


هههههههههه بهاي معك حق  :Eh S(9):

----------


## إن الله يراك

> *يالله كيف سبحان الله بتحسي انه رمضان عندهم احسن من البلاد العربية بمليون مرة كله حب بس انا عجبتني سيريلانكا صح هاد الحكي مو موجود بالإسلام انهم يمنعوا الزواج بس و الله معهم حق 
> 
> بس عنا بالأردن كمان ناااااااااادرا ما تشوفي حفلات زواج 
> 
> اما بالنسبة لسؤالك الأخير فبألأردن احلى عادة هي القطايف بعد صلاةالتراويح يا سلاااااااام و زيارة العقارب قصدي الأقارب ههههه بس مو بعزومة لأني شخصيا بكره العزايم لأنه الناس حولتها ل ( سده بردة ) و كمان بحب زيارات الليل وو خصوصي ازا كانوا ناس بتحبيهم 
> يا عمي رمضان غير
> ده يجنن*


ههههههههههه ما اروع خفة دمك بس بتعرفي الزيارات التقليدية جميلة بس لو نخلص النية هع هع  :Acebf6cab7:  :SnipeR (48):

----------


## إن الله يراك

> لا شكر على واجب حبيبتي


نووووووووورتيني

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*شكرا كتير على الموضوع الجميل ، يعطيك العافية* 

*بالنسبة لعادات بعض الناس "السيئة" برمضان بتلاقي الزلمة مش طايق يشوف مرته ولا ولاده ولا زباين محلّه ولا حتى حاله من العصبية طبعاً تكثُر حالات الطلاق* 
*وبما انه ما فيه زواج برمضان في الاردن رح نكتشف بنهاية الشهر انو كتير فيه زلام صاروا عزابية بسبب "بطونهم" !! هاي العادة بحس انها بتصير بس عند العرب ، بالنسبة للدول اللي انذكرت وهي دول شرق آسيا بحس انو الناس هناك ملتزمين اكتر منا ، ورمضان عندهم "عبادة" مش "عادة" !!!*

*من العادات المنيحة والحلوة عنا برمضان الجمعات الحلوة بين الناس ، يعني بعرف ناس ما بجتمعوا على سفرة وحدة غير من رمضان لرمضان ، هو اكيد اشي مش منيح بس يعني احسن من انهم ما يجتمعوا بالمرة*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بعض العادات السيئة والغريبة الكسل عن العمل وعدم القيام بالعمل قيامه

----------


## حبيبة نايف

يجعل كل أيامنا رمضان وعادات حلوة والله شو ماكانت العادات رمضان مابتعوض
 وسبحان الله مابعرف ليش رمضان أسرع من كل الشهور
بالنسبة لكلام أخوي هدوء صحيح كنت بالأردن أحس كل الرجال بتقاتلوا مع بعض ومعصبين خصوصا بالباصات ياويلي أيام لاتنسى وبعد
 ما الشوفير أستغفر الله مايخلي ولاكوفارية إلا وبكفرها بروح بدخن ههههههههه

المهم في عنا عادة بالكويت كتير كتير حلوة أنا شخصيا وإخواني تربينا عليها قبل الغزو بس رحنا الأردن يضلوا إخواني يعيطوا لماما بدهم هالعادة وأكيد الكل بعرفها هي القرقيعان وللي مابعرف هالعادة هي لازم يوم 13 و14 و15 رمضان لازم لازم لازم بطلعوا كل أطفال المنطقة وبكل مناطق البلد بسيروا يدقوا عأبواب الناس طبعا الأهالي عارفين بفتحوا الباب وكل العوائل طبعا مجهزة أمورها لأيام القرقيعان والأطفال بسيروا يغنو بصوت عالي لأهل البيت يعني مثلا اسمهم بيت بو مشعل منسير نغنيلهم 
 يسلم ولدهم يالله   يخلي مشعل يالله 
يسلم ولدهم يالله    خلي لأمه يالله

أو

قرقيعان وقرقيعان   بين قصيّر وارميظان
وطبعا قصير هو شهر شعبان باللغة الكويتية القديمة
وكانت هالعادة أول يوم رمضان بعدين قبل أكثر من قرن بإحدى السنوات اجا أول رمضان غيوم كثيفة فما قدروا يشوفوا الهلال وزعلوا الزغار فحولوا الأهالي هاليوم ل13 و 14 و 15  والزغار عفكرة بكون لابسين أحلى لبس متل العيد المهم بعد مايصيرو يغنوا بالعالي أهل البيت بيعطوا كل الأطفال أكياس كبيرة مليانه قرقيعان متل مكسرات وحلويات وشوكلاتات وألعاب موحكتلكم بكونو مجهزين حالهم وكل الكويت بتكون من أول أيام هالشهر يجهزوا للقرقيعان وهيك بلفوا عكل البيوت اشي بجنن وحتى قنوات الكويت كلها مثل القناة الأولى ومباشر والوطن والراي بهدي الأيام بتبث القرقيعان مباشر وغير المدارس ورياض الأطفال والحضانات والمولات كلها وبكل مناطق الكويت بهتموا إنه يحيوا هالعادة للأطفال
وإحنا زغار والله أحيانا إذا أختي الكبيرة وعدت ماما إنه إدير بالها علي ماما بترضى تخليني أروح لأنه كان عمري 5سنين أما إزا مااهتموا فيني ماما مابتخليني وبعد مايجوا إخواني بالليل وياكلوا القرقيعان قدامي والريالة نازلة ولايرضو يطعموني حبة
طبعا جوزي كان كبير يعني كان يطلع لأنه أكبر مني ب12 سنه وعفكرة كناواحنا زغار نعرف بعض أنا وجوزي
وهالأيام بحب إنه جنان تنبسط بهالعادة وباخدها المولات وبكونوا عاملين شخصيات كبيرة للأطفال متل أم خماس وبوقتادة وبو نبيل وسفنجنج بوب وسنافر ياويلي والله نايف بكون بالعافية رابطني ولابكون بدي أنطلق مع ولادي الله يعين
يلا ياريت تعرفونا على عادات البلدان اللي بعرف لايبخل علينا

----------


## حبيبة نايف

وكمان في وحدة صاحبتي بتحكيلي عندهم الأطفال بمصر بينزلوا كل يوم للشارع ومعهم فوانيس زغيرة ويغنو حلو ياحلو رمضان كريم ياحلو تعود بخير وسلام على أمة الإسلام............

----------


## الوسادة

*آه و الله رمضان كتير بنتكاسل فيو صار المسحر ما اله شغل لازم يصيروا يصحونا عالفطور مو عالسحور*

----------


## إن الله يراك

> *شكرا كتير على الموضوع الجميل ، يعطيك العافية* 
> 
> *بالنسبة لعادات بعض الناس "السيئة" برمضان بتلاقي الزلمة مش طايق يشوف مرته ولا ولاده ولا زباين محلّه ولا حتى حاله من العصبية طبعاً تكثُر حالات الطلاق* 
> *وبما انه ما فيه زواج برمضان في الاردن رح نكتشف بنهاية الشهر انو كتير فيه زلام صاروا عزابية بسبب "بطونهم" !! هاي العادة بحس انها بتصير بس عند العرب ، بالنسبة للدول اللي انذكرت وهي دول شرق آسيا بحس انو الناس هناك ملتزمين اكتر منا ، ورمضان عندهم "عبادة" مش "عادة" !!!*
> 
> *من العادات المنيحة والحلوة عنا برمضان الجمعات الحلوة بين الناس ، يعني بعرف ناس ما بجتمعوا على سفرة وحدة غير من رمضان لرمضان ، هو اكيد اشي مش منيح بس يعني احسن من انهم ما يجتمعوا بالمرة*


كلامك صحيح الله يهديهم بس  :Icon17:

----------


## إن الله يراك

> بعض العادات السيئة والغريبة الكسل عن العمل وعدم القيام بالعمل قيامه


اه صح.. شكرا لمشاركتك

----------


## إن الله يراك

> يجعل كل أيامنا رمضان وعادات حلوة والله شو ماكانت العادات رمضان مابتعوض
>  وسبحان الله مابعرف ليش رمضان أسرع من كل الشهور
> بالنسبة لكلام أخوي هدوء صحيح كنت بالأردن أحس كل الرجال بتقاتلوا مع بعض ومعصبين خصوصا بالباصات ياويلي أيام لاتنسى وبعد
>  ما الشوفير أستغفر الله مايخلي ولاكوفارية إلا وبكفرها بروح بدخن ههههههههه
> 
> المهم في عنا عادة بالكويت كتير كتير حلوة أنا شخصيا وإخواني تربينا عليها قبل الغزو بس رحنا الأردن يضلوا إخواني يعيطوا لماما بدهم هالعادة وأكيد الكل بعرفها هي القرقيعان وللي مابعرف هالعادة هي لازم يوم 13 و14 و15 رمضان لازم لازم لازم بطلعوا كل أطفال المنطقة وبكل مناطق البلد بسيروا يدقوا عأبواب الناس طبعا الأهالي عارفين بفتحوا الباب وكل العوائل طبعا مجهزة أمورها لأيام القرقيعان والأطفال بسيروا يغنو بصوت عالي لأهل البيت يعني مثلا اسمهم بيت بو مشعل منسير نغنيلهم 
>  يسلم ولدهم يالله   يخلي مشعل يالله 
> يسلم ولدهم يالله    خلي لأمه يالله
> 
> ...


عنجد عادات حلووووووة عندكم احنا اجمل شي عنا بعد الفطور بتلاقي الناس كلها طاشة طبعا الي بساعدهم الجو الاكثر من رائع الله لا يحرمنا هالوطن ولا يحرمكم بلدكم الطيب  :SnipeR (21):  :Emb3(1):

----------


## إن الله يراك

> *آه و الله رمضان كتير بنتكاسل فيو صار المسحر ما اله شغل لازم يصيروا يصحونا عالفطور مو عالسحور*


على فكرة يصحينا على الفطور ويرجع ينيمنا :SnipeR (54):  :SnipeR (43):  هههههه تحياتي الك يا غالية  :Bl (16):

----------


## حبيبة نايف

إن الله يراك ياعمري صح كلامك الله يعز الأردن وأهلها
بالفعل عمري ماقعدت فالبيت بعد الفطور يعني طلعة الكنافة أو البوزة لابد منها
وغير أيام الشهر كلها تروح عالأسواق للعيد
بس آخر كم رمضان انطفست بالمستشفى حتى بالعيد كنت أداوم أول يوم والتاني والتالت ههههههه الله لايعيدها من أيام

----------


## إن الله يراك

> إن الله يراك ياعمري صح كلامك الله يعز الأردن وأهلها
> بالفعل عمري ماقعدت فالبيت بعد الفطور يعني طلعة الكنافة أو البوزة لابد منها
> وغير أيام الشهر كلها تروح عالأسواق للعيد
> بس آخر كم رمضان انطفست بالمستشفى حتى بالعيد كنت أداوم أول يوم والتاني والتالت ههههههه الله لايعيدها من أيام


ما تشوفي شر بحياتك حبيبتي على فكرة انا اسمي لانا :SnipeR (21): 
انتي متزوجة صح؟انا صارلي شهرين يعني عروس جديدة ادعيلي بالذرية الصالحة :Embarrassment:

----------


## حبيبة نايف

ياحبيبتي عنجد عروس الله يرزقك الذرية الصالحة ويرزقك برهم 
أنا لي 4سنين وشهرين متزوجة وسافرت الكويت بعد يومين بس وعندي جنان ومنير الله يرزقك متلهم يارب
عفكرة أنا مااتهنيت أبدا بشهر العسل جنان صممت من أول يوم تجي
الحمدلله الله يكتبلنا الخير وين مانروح
والله بنبسط لما ألاقي متزوجات بالمنتدى مابعرف ليش هههههههه

----------


## إن الله يراك

> ياحبيبتي عنجد عروس الله يرزقك الذرية الصالحة ويرزقك برهم 
> أنا لي 4سنين وشهرين متزوجة وسافرت الكويت بعد يومين بس وعندي جنان ومنير الله يرزقك متلهم يارب
> عفكرة أنا مااتهنيت أبدا بشهر العسل جنان صممت من أول يوم تجي
> الحمدلله الله يكتبلنا الخير وين مانروح
> والله بنبسط لما ألاقي متزوجات بالمنتدى مابعرف ليش هههههههه


الله يحميلك اياهم يا شوشو واتشوفي الشهادة الجامعية يإيديهم
حكتيلي بتفرحي بس اتشوفي متزوجات؟ هههههههه انا عارفة ليش اممممم بكونوا حاسات فينا من مسئولية وطبخ وتنظيف....الخ  :Bl (7):  :Baeh:

----------


## حبيبة نايف

والله صح هههههههه
هاد عنجد حاسة بشعوري شفتي كيف أحلى يكون الناس من نفس الفئة بالمكان هههههههههههههه بفهموا بعض
بس والله أنا نايطة شوي يعني مابقدر بيتي كبير وبدرس جامعة وبشتغل ومنتظمة بحلقة تحفيظ وعندي مشروعي بالأردن متابعيته عنبعد زي ماتحكي وغير مسؤوليات الولاد وأبو الشباب وغير واجبات الحياة الإجتماعية وأهل الزوج وكله بتعرفي هالحكي فأنا دايما بنجبر أجيب خدامة بس مابتنام عندي مستحيل بإذن ربنا مابعد التعب إلا الراحة
والله يعينك إنت كمان يعني مو سهلة الدراسة والزواج مع بعض ياوييييييليييييييي اسأل مجرب وهاد أنا كمان انتساب يعني مو متلك لازم حضور

----------


## إن الله يراك

> والله صح هههههههه
> هاد عنجد حاسة بشعوري شفتي كيف أحلى يكون الناس من نفس الفئة بالمكان هههههههههههههه بفهموا بعض
> بس والله أنا نايطة شوي يعني مابقدر بيتي كبير وبدرس جامعة وبشتغل ومنتظمة بحلقة تحفيظ وعندي مشروعي بالأردن متابعيته عنبعد زي ماتحكي وغير مسؤوليات الولاد وأبو الشباب وغير واجبات الحياة الإجتماعية وأهل الزوج وكله بتعرفي هالحكي فأنا دايما بنجبر أجيب خدامة بس مابتنام عندي مستحيل بإذن ربنا مابعد التعب إلا الراحة
> والله يعينك إنت كمان يعني مو سهلة الدراسة والزواج مع بعض ياوييييييليييييييي اسأل مجرب وهاد أنا كمان انتساب يعني مو متلك لازم حضور


هههههههه يقطع شرك يا شفاء والله حاسة عمري 50 سنة مو 20   :SnipeR (20):  ههههه اه والله الدراسة والزواج بهدوا الحيل  :Eh S(2):  مع اني لسا ما جربت لانه انا اتزوجت بالعطلة ودوامي بعد العيد :Eh S(3):  ههههه ع فكرة احنا اليوم معزومين عنداهل زوجي يعني ما في طبخ :SnipeR (63):  :SnipeR (31):

----------


## شوو

:SnipeR (59):  :Eh S(9): كتير حلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــو

----------


## إن الله يراك

> كتير حلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــو


وانتي احلى حبيبتي  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

والله الطقوس حلوة ونحنا عنا طقوس حلوة برضوو  :Smile:

----------


## shams spring

سبحان الله
 كلها عادات جيدة  وفيها خير
يسلمووو

----------


## إن الله يراك

> سبحان الله
>  كلها عادات جيدة  وفيها خير
> يسلمووو


 
وايديكي حبيبتي  :SnipeR (9):

----------


## Blackangel

طقوس غريبة بس جميلة جداً

وعادات وتقاليد  نحترمها بين بلدان العالم

أما في الأردن بتكثر السهرات وزيارات الأقارب 

وفي  عادات حلوه كثير  والحمد لله وكل عام والأردن بألف خير

سلمت يداك موضوع مميز ورائع

----------


## إن الله يراك

> طقوس غريبة بس جميلة جداً
> 
> وعادات وتقاليد  نحترمها بين بلدان العالم
> 
> أما في الأردن بتكثر السهرات وزيارات الأقارب 
> 
> وفي  عادات حلوه كثير  والحمد لله وكل عام والأردن بألف خير
> 
> سلمت يداك موضوع مميز ورائع


شكرا لمشاركتك اخيتي  :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(21):

----------


## محمد عبد الله الخير

[read]قبل 1200 سنة كان هناك عادة تسمى "الفتح" في شهر الفتوحات[/read]

----------


## إن الله يراك

> [read]قبل 1200 سنة كان هناك عادة تسمى "الفتح" في شهر الفتوحات[/read]


بارك الله فيك

----------


## شوو

رائع كتيــــــــــــــــــــــر  :Eh S(15):

----------


## إن الله يراك

> رائع كتيــــــــــــــــــــــر



انتي ارووووووووع ياوردة  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## ASAmee

يسلموو على الموضوع ,,

----------


## إن الله يراك

> يسلموو على الموضوع ,,


وايديكي يارب نورتيني  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):

----------

